# Chipper Fatality in Orange County SO CAL 11-7-07



## Spyderman (Nov 19, 2007)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/news/local/tustin/article_1918272.php

I know this is a couple weeks old but I noticed that it was not posted yet. Very unfortunate accident and i still have not found out how it happened but if I find out any more info i will post it.

Matt


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 19, 2007)

> A total of 31 people died in chipper accidents between 1992 and 2002, according to a 2005 Journal of the American Medical Association report.



Interesting, has anyone else seen that JAMA paper?


----------

